# Visa run time! How much to get into Oman?



## luckyboo (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello!

I've hired a driver to take me on a visa run from Dubai to Oman tomorrow.

He's charging 250AED. Am I being ripped off?

Also, how much is it to get across the border to Oman? Some sources say 60AED while others mention 200AED. I'm from the UK.

Good night y'all!

x


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't you take the bus to Oman and back? They have such buses near the Ponderosa Restaurant close to Dnata in Deira. I don't know about the cost of a driver though. Visa will cost 60dhs or 200 depending on who you end up dealing with really. It's supposed to be 200 now but some have been charged just 60.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Correct!! I think NS got charged 60 on his first run and then 200 with us ... I don't think he'll be going with us lol ... not that we can go for visa runs anymore 

Anyways - try to make sure when you get to the counter, you make a point to explain that you are only going for 1 day .... I get a feeling that they charge you based on the length of stay?!?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

FACT.

The cost for a visit visa for a non resident is 200Dhs, for a UAE resident to visit the cost is AED50.

No bull, no if's, no nothings. That is the price.

As for a driver - hire a car for the day.


----------



## luckyboo (Sep 7, 2010)

I would hire a car but I don't have a licence and as for getting the bus I was unable to get to the bus station that early in the morning.

I'll see how the driver thing goes. Hopefully without any glitches and fingers crossed he lets me eat in his car.

x


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

luckyboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've hired a driver to take me on a visa run from Dubai to Oman tomorrow.
> 
> ...


250 AED sounds dirt cheap to me... you realize its approx 115km to Oman and another 115km back? Its a minimum of 3 hours. Is he waiting for you at the border? Even if he doesnt drive you back to Dubai, he is driving back alone, which means a loss for him regardless. So basically you are paying someone $60 USD for 3-4 hours of their time. Trust me, that is not a rip off. Im surprised he isnt charging more. 

The first time I went to Oman the guy asked me how long I was staying for, I ended up saying 3 days and he charged me 40-60 AED even though I am not a resident of Dubai. 

The second time I went, they charged us 200 AED each. Id be prepared to pay 200 and if you get a guy that charges less its a bonus! 

Either way, good luck. Make sure you clarify if the 250 AED includes gas costs, even if it doesnt, you're still getting a bargain.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Exactly Nightshadow. I think the fee is a bargain, given the circumstances.
-


----------



## luckyboo (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Nightshadow!

You've put my mind at ease and now I know what to ask for!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um NS, I hope you know that the visa charge is not included in the 250dhs fee, that's just for driving to and from Oman.

There used to be buses that do this, ask if they still do. Charge will be under 100 I think.


----------



## luckyboo (Sep 7, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Um NS, I hope you know that the visa charge is not included in the 250dhs fee, that's just for driving to and from Oman.
> 
> There used to be buses that do this, ask if they still do. Charge will be under 100 I think.



Any idea who I could ask?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe, I think thats pretty obvious... I doubt any taxi driver would agree to drive there and back for only 50 AED. lol. The guy is just charging him for the service of driving him.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah lol but you made it sound like he was getting some bargain. It's an ok price considering there are or were buses around that did it for half that. He could rent a car and with the cost of petrol pay that much but still have the use of the car for the rest of the day. The cost of labour and services is different here, back in NZ for example taxis were really expensive but here they're cheap in comparison. Doesn't mean I'm getting a bargain though. Give it a few months and you might stop comparing too many services and costs to somewhere else.

As for the buses, Dnata Deira office, next to the Ponderosa/Caravan there are some offices that offer bus trips to Oman. They might still be offering the visa run service


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

I caught the bus to Oman for a Visa run last month. I got the ONTC bus from Al Rigga Rd (next to the Caravan Restaurant) and the return ticket to Muscat cost AED 90. 

I believe ONTC have two buses daily one at 7.15 and another at 15.15. You don't need to go all the way to Muscat, but if you plan to turn around after the border you should check the times for the return buses.


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

250 is a bargain! I pay 550 return for my driver. Hmmmm sounds like im getting ripped of


----------



## terry1987 (Jan 26, 2011)

luckyboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've hired a driver to take me on a visa run from Dubai to Oman tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Ive got to do a visa run tommorow who's the guy you used? do you have his number? 

we were going to rent a car but this sounds bit better

Cheers


----------



## scorpio babe (Sep 1, 2011)

hello there,

can anyone kindly provide contact details for visa run service to oman/hatta. 
your assistance is very much appreciated.
thank you


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

scorpio babe said:


> hello there,
> 
> can anyone kindly provide contact details for visa run service to oman/hatta.
> your assistance is very much appreciated.
> thank you


Hopefully we've sorted that one out


----------



## scorpio babe (Sep 1, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Hopefully we've sorted that one out



yes we have . thanks to you


----------



## BruceInBaghdad (Sep 22, 2011)

I also need the contact information for a driver to take me to Hatta for a visa run.

Need to know ASAP.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## BruceInBaghdad (Sep 22, 2011)

luckyboo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've hired a driver to take me on a visa run from Dubai to Oman tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Luckyboo,

Can you provide the contact information for the driver you used? I really need to get this done ASAP.

Thanks,
BruceInBaghdad


----------

